
Improve JavaScript error reporting with TraceKit - spjwebster
http://zetafleet.com/blog/improve-javascript-error-reporting-with-tracekit
======
brs
Looks interesting. I imagine a common use case would be for all exceptions to
trigger an AJAX post back to your server, so they can be logged alongside
normal server-side errors.

